# Where is your GSD when you answer the door?



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I was curious where everyone's GSD was when they answered the door. 

Elmo's crate is in the kitchen. When he is in there, he can look down to the foyer and front door. When the door bell rings, Elmo starts barking. But, if he sees that I'm going to answer the door, he runs straight to his crate so he can see who is at the door. I like knowing that he's right up there as I answer the door. We have a gate that is supposed to block him from running down the stairs. He respects the boundary, but knows he can move it whenever he needs to (has to go outside or toys are in the basement).


----------



## dee0486 (Aug 24, 2007)

As soon as Teddy hears someone at the door he is there in the blink of an eye, barking and trying to listen to where they are going (i live in an apartment building. )


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady is in the window looking gto see who it is barking like a mad man. When I go to the door he is next to me.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

LOL... Cody will whine when the door bell rings, he does not usually bark at the door but he is right next to me at the door seeing who is coming in.
Brandie will bark her little lungs out when someone is at the door.







She is my good alert dog!!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

8 month old Janka usually starts up a flurry of barks when someone is at our door, usually leaving a brochure. She tends to ignore foot traffic outside our entrance, unless there is noise going on and causing them to linger by our main door.

If I have to open the door, I either command her to go into her crate or have her do a sit-wait (since she is right up next to me) while I attend the person calling.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcBrady is in the window looking gto see who it is barking like a mad man. When I go to the door he is next to me.


That sounds about right. My porch door opens right onto 3 steps down onto concrete so I had to install a baby gate just incase Morgan gets too excited to meet someone (or if she doesn't know them, excited to eat them!)


----------



## hvaclu (May 7, 2008)

Brody and Greta usually come to the door with me in the mudroom and I try to have them sit and wait for the person to get in. Im trying to get them to not jump all over everyone. I have a lot of teenagers that come to the house and just walk in. Sometimes the dogs dont even bother getting up if there are alot of kids coming and going.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm usually upstairs with the dogs... when someone knocks Tilden will let out a single bark then runs down stairs. if i'm not expecting anyone then i dont answer and in those cases he just waits until they leave then he comes back. if i do answer, Gia goes down when i go down. i still have to command them "get back" and they sit right behind me OR if the back door is open, they go out the back and run around to the front gate to see who it is.


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Duke will usually come to the door with us, not barking just curious to see who is there and then to the window to look out.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

I trained sarge to sit in his spot before the doors gets opened. Thats for going out to potty or anytime the door gets opened. It saves a lot of hassle when Im trying to answer the door and talk to someone. His spot is about 10 feet from the door.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: littledmcBrady is in the window looking gto see who it is barking like a mad man. When I go to the door he is next to me.
> ...


Eat them OMG peeing myself here Laughing


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

Right there at the door with me! He usually beats me there. But he doesn't bark. He leaves that to the other dog.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky will normally bark from the top of the stairs. If it is someone we know then he is allowed to come and greet them. If not he stays at the top of the stairs.

Of course he always barks at the door everytime there is a doorbell on TV LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Odin: Calmly and patiently waiting at his place behind either me or DW.

Frigga: Behind us too but not so calmly. I think she would like to give them a shakedown if she could.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Apollo is at the door with us. He'll bark a few times, and if we're letting the person at our door in, then we say "Greet" which for him is basically a calm sit stay. It's still a work in progress though. Zeus is usually somewhere else, he's not bothered by the doorbell yet, and I don't think I have heard him bark yet.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Today when I had company come over they all came trotting down the stairs to see who it was but didn't bark. Then they just stood in the way so that they could all get pet.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Usually squealing with delight that someone has come to visit HER, crawling ever so slowing while in her platz, closer and closer to the door.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Barking their bloody heads off from the second the doorbell rings until we get to the door. Then standing right there at the door with us when we open it so they can see who it is as soon as we open the door.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depends on the door. If people come in the back, they bark. Once the person opens the slider, Kenya backs away and just sits down, Coke moves in for some lovins. If someone rings the front door bell, they bark, but there's a gate so they can't get in the front room. They stop barking as soon as the door opens and wait at the gate.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildBarking their bloody heads off from the second the doorbell rings until we get to the door. Then standing right there at the door with us when we open it so they can see who it is as soon as we open the door.


I couldn't have said it better, this is exactly what Sean does when someone comes to the door. His favorite is the mailman.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

tyson's usually the first one to the door..he's so quick!! another funny thing is we have a doorbell but nobody usually comes to the front door and nobody ever rings it. if he hears a doorbell from the tv he will bark haha


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Yukon usually makes it to the door before the person even has time to ring the bell.

He will bark until I open the door and then he starts running around them and the house like he's saying, "You're here! It's about time, I was just getting all my toys out to play. Wanna join?!!"


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

I can picture that!!!


Lola usually beats me to the door then she is told to either WAIT or STAY, neither of which she seems to obey longer than the 2 second rule..(oh yeah, I keep telling her that's when food drops to the floor NOT when I give a command!!!) Then she gleefully bolts out the door to attack the guest with kisses and a "do you want to play ball with me?!!". OY


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

as my 8 year old would say.....good eye Yukon, good eye!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh my....I'm the odd one out on this one-I have a six foot gate thats closed on the inside. On the gate I have signs telling people basically to 'keep out'. They do. I don't have company unless I know someones comming and then I plan for it in which case my dogs are by my side.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

...standing silently beside me. People don't know there is a GSD behind the door until it's too late! If she gets the "holy crap" response, Tooz stays at my side. If she gets the "hi puppy" response, she starts to wiggle.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

He paces & whines in back of us trying to nose his way to the door.

If he gets through the barking subsides to wiggle butt action (usually).


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Shandril2If he gets through the barking subsides to wiggle butt action (usually).











that is hysterical


----------



## tobey (Dec 31, 2002)

When I come home, Chelsea is either laying near the door, or is in her bedroom on her bed (she claims the guest room/bed as hers! LOL). If we are home and someone is at the door, she races to the door from where ever she is in the house, barking loudly. If she knows it is children, especially our nephews, she will whine and yip excitedly. But I make her sit and stay, and quiet, until I know who it is. Then she whines under her breath. And if it's a salesman or soliciter, I make her heel and don't stop her barking. They usually leave very quickly. (big grin)


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: tobey Then she whines under her breath. And if it's a salesman or soliciter, I make her heel and don't stop her barking. They usually leave very quickly. (big grin)










Ok thanks for that one, now I am going to get Jesse to do that too.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Buck and Lewie if not in their crates are right beside me when I open the door..and did I say that they do not bark when someone knocks. Thats a real shocker to a stranger....LOL


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

The one window in our living room looks right out over the front porch. The minute Gunner hears someone at the door, he starts giving them his most intimidating bark and races to the window to check things out. 
If I go to the door, he's right there glued to my side. If it's someone he knows, he gets all excited and starts whining. If it's a stranger out there, he gets quiet and just listens, but his hackles are usually up.


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Mine go behind a baby gate and will bark LOTS! If someone comes in Diesel will sniff them then go in the living room and lie down. Willow will be a pain until I put her in with Diesel!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

My dogs bark like crazy and before I can even get to the door, Cody has ran and slamed into the door window part just to scare the bajeezies out of them. Of course when I actually answer the door, they are sitting beside me making sure nothing happens. One time those jahoba(sp?) witness people came to my door and left pretty fast when they saw Cody run into the door, and I mean literally run into the door, he slipped on the polished wood and then _smack _ right into the door.







That was funny to watch...


----------



## untsmurf (Jul 23, 2008)

My pups are usually passed out on the floor. If they are they wake up and watch to see who it is. If nobody comes in, they go back to sleep. If they're up playing around, they stop and watch. Unless it's their Daddy or myself, then they come running.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

The person doesnt even have time to ring the doorbell and our dog is already there barking. He smells everything even across the street in the park he knows there is a dog walking. He's 9months old and we are trying to teach him to stay away from the door and lay down till we say ok. HARD HARD HARD...but rome wasnt built in a day. Wish it was lol


----------



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

When someone comes to the house there will be dogs barking. When we answer the door, three silent GSDs and one person greet them. If it is someone I am going to allow to come in the house, the Girls are told “Go Down.” They are expected to go away from the door and lay down.









Now if it is someone they really know and like they will go about a foot away, just enough room for that person to get in all the while whining to be let up and say hello. Other folks see the Girls quietly watching their movements. Once they are released, it is “Who are you? Scratch my butt, do you have a treat? This is my toy see how it squeaks.”









After a few minutes if they do not get the attention they want, they will find other things to entertain themselves with, a squeaky toy, the cat, or another nap.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

like mentioned above mine is already at the door...but for the pass week since im on vacation its easier, when the doorbell rings I get my dog tell him to go on his bed and to stay...i turn around go towards the door and i feel he's like behind me so i turn around and tell him get back on your bed so he goes...(hes only 9months) so this time he stays..i see who's at the door and let them in and you see our dog is like crying now wanting to come to the door great our friends...so i tell the friend you go see the dog...it wasnt too bad...I guess bit by bit we will get there since he's still young and i wont give up...


----------



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

We just adopted 7 month-old Cassie but we are training her to sit and wait at the end of the entry hall rug when anyone is at the door. She always runs to the door then I put her in place and ask her to stay. Once the door is open I sometimes call her to my side. I want her always be there so people will be aware of her.

Many years ago (20+) I had a large Belgian shepherd, Baron, who did the same thing. Whenever I had an obnoxious salesperson at the door who wouldn't leave I would call Baron to my side and ask him stay. If the guy still wouldn't leave I would tell Baron "not nice" and he would start to bark like crazy.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

She usually barks before the bell rings. When I answer she is at my side curious who is at the door.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lying diabolically in wait, he crouches in the shadows by the doorway, butt muscles a-twitching, awaiting to spring upon the unwary guest and slather them with a warmly enthusiastic Dino Flintstone-style tongue-lashing greeting.

Friendly dog: Beware, people. Beware.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

WEll both girls are standing next to me going nuts and howling with there hair up on end, even the pup! We are working on it


----------

